# Part of My Collection



## Summersw (Jun 30, 2010)

I have spent many hours on this forum reading but I rarely post. I usually found myself in the swap and sell area but with it gone I explored. This is by far one of my favorite parts of the forum. It amazes me at the things some of you gentlemen can do. It would be a pleasure to meet some of you in person. So feeling that I have taken more than my fair share from the forum I would like to post some pics of my collection and give back some for others to enjoy. I may be young but I have spent more time outside than most folks dream of. 
Here is a part of my collection. I do not have a fancy display case, just a drawer. I picked out all of the broken pieces I believe.Most have been found, some of the fancy ones and the obsidian ones have been inherited. I hope you men enjoy. I am not an expert on any of them. Feel free to comment and ask questions. I hope I find out something I did not know before.  Happy 4th Everyone


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 30, 2010)

dang thats a purty pile o' rocks ..

thanks for lettin' us see em ....


----------



## schreck_1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Man you are killing me!  You have to get them out of that drawer and spread out so we can see them all.  Awesome collection!


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Jun 30, 2010)

schreck_1 said:


> Man you are killing me!  You have to get them out of that drawer and spread out so we can see them all.  Awesome collection!



X2!!! Please!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2010)

I would get that Hardin, Boggy Branch, and some of those others separated from the bunch and protect them.  Where`d the obsidian points come from?


----------



## SneekEE (Jun 30, 2010)

OK, I spend alot of time outside as well, but I have never even seen one of those. Tnought by now i would have found at least one.I have even found 4 leaf clovers, but no arrow head. So where do I look?


----------



## Summersw (Jun 30, 2010)

NIC: Not sure which ones you are talking about?!?!? The Hardin was pulled up by a post driller when they were putting up corn silos years ago. But the obsidian points were found on my uncles farm here in south ga by him over the years. The shiny ones by themselves are different than the one that is under the tomahawk. Different types I suppose.The one on the left in the picture with 2 looks almost fake to me. I have never seen one like it. It looks to be cut or something. He told me that the Indians traded all the time and that is the way the obsidian got to this side of the country. All are scary sharp. I have never found an obsidian one myself. That would be a treat

SneekEE: I am always out hunting, walking, riding horses, etc. I just keep an eye out for something that does not match the dirt. After a good rain is a great time to search fields. We hauled dirt into my yard from a pond we dug and the other day I found a beauty laying up on top  of the dirt. And 3 or more years after moving the dirt. Go figure. Everyone says they have found them on dirt roads but I have never found a single thing but cans and bottles. And trust me I have worn out two 4 wheelers on dirt roads. Just keep looking man!  And do not be afraid to pick up something small. The tomahawk you see on the left showed  just a spec the size of a quarter. My best find ever.

Everyone else: It may take awhile to get individual pictures?!?!?!? If I lay them all out I may be to far away for you to even seen any detail. But if you want a close up of some just ask and I will see what I can do.


----------



## SneekEE (Jun 30, 2010)

Well I dont no anything bout indians, but there autta be a place they made these. Like in a feild or by a river?? Is there anything that the places you find them in have in common?


----------



## Summersw (Jun 30, 2010)

Well...Not really. I mean if you find a good field it may have a higher concentration than other places.Remember most of the fields you see today were woods at one time or another. A lot of guys find them in or near rivers. They look shiny after being under running water. I just look everywhere and hope to find something. We even dug fence post holes for the horse pen and 2 weeks later after the rain there was a nice piece of pointy rock laying in the dirt. Can't really tell you much more. Maybe some of the big names around here will chime in and help us out.


----------



## SneekEE (Jun 30, 2010)

OK, I am now picking up a new hobbie. If you found all of those, surly i can find one.LOL!


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 30, 2010)

Dude, if you don't get that Harden out of that drawer and protect it in a case, I might have to hunt you down.  I don't think you know what you've got there.

Nice Boggy II.


----------



## SneekEE (Jun 30, 2010)

Are these arrow heads worth money? I would love to find one of the black ones.


----------



## Son (Jun 30, 2010)

I like the Hardin and Boggy Branch..

But they'll keep getting minute chips off em if you keep em like that. They shouldn't be touching one another. Every little chip removed hurts a collector like me. Ouch..


----------



## holler tree (Jun 30, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> Dude, if you don't get that Harden out of that drawer and protect it in a case, I might have to hunt you down.  I don't think you know what you've got there.
> 
> Nice Boggy II.



x2 and get those twisted up bolens out of there too !!!


----------



## Summersw (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL! I have found a good many but my Dad and Great Uncle have found the most. They have a few years on me. And Not to make any of you guys cringe.... But these things have been in a shoe box for probably 10+ years in my closet. Every time I found another I just put in there.  I was protecting them I guess. Never got to enjoy them any so I decided to gently put them in a flat drawer. 

As far a selling them. I do not ever plan to. Would be cool to know the prices though! Got to have something to pass down.

Maybe you professionals could tell me a little more about what you know? I googled some of the terms: Hardin, Bolen, Boggy Branch. Had no clue that thing could be over 9000+ years old. Still good as new! Now as far as my knife... And the Hardin is the most perfect arrowhead I have ever seen. Everyone is amazed when they see it. Not many people have seen a real one. The darn thing is so thin it is scary. I may have to take a picture.


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 1, 2010)

Summersw said:


> LOL! I have found a good many but my Dad and Great Uncle have found the most. They have a few years on me. And Not to make any of you guys cringe.... But these things have been in a shoe box for probably 10+ years in my closet. Every time I found another I just put in there.  I was protecting them I guess. Never got to enjoy them any so I decided to gently put them in a flat drawer.
> 
> As far a selling them. I do not ever plan to. Would be cool to know the prices though! Got to have something to pass down.
> 
> Maybe you professionals could tell me a little more about what you know? I googled some of the terms: Hardin, Bolen, Boggy Branch. Had no clue that thing could be over 9000+ years old. Still good as new! Now as far as my knife... *And the Hardin is the most perfect arrowhead I have ever seen. Everyone is amazed when they see it. *Not many people have seen a real one. *The darn thing is so thin it is scary*. I may have to take a picture.



Hence the reason it needs to be protected in a case, not lying loose.  I have quite a few points and 3 that I know of have been chipped since I found them.  All 3 were perfect and worth serious $$$$$.  I've seen points that were so good, I didn't even want to hold them.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jul 1, 2010)

Great points.  Thanks for showing!!!!  Seperate the nicest so they dont get beat up.........PLEASE.


----------



## holler tree (Jul 1, 2010)

schreck_1 said:


> Man you are killing me!  You have to get them out of that drawer and spread out so we can see them all.  Awesome collection!



x3 I would love to see some better pics.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Jul 1, 2010)

Will someone please clarify which one the Hardin is?


----------



## miller (Jul 1, 2010)

Struttin'-n-Drummin' said:


> Will someone please clarify which one the Hardin is?



Far left, middle point in the first picture. 

Nice collection, you need to seperate them like the others have said. Happy hunting!


----------



## Katera73 (Jul 2, 2010)

Sweet points man I dont know much about pricing points but have seen some online like that Hardin that go for 500$ to 1200$ I guess the size of it and what its made of and the quality make the price go up.


----------



## Son (Jul 2, 2010)

Those obsidian points remind me of some I've seen sold in Mexico to tourist. The barbed one is of the "Mad River" type. That's a Western type. Never found any obsidian in Ga or Fl. 
Get ya some frames from ol 'Troy Futral', of Auburn Al. And keep em safe.


----------



## Son (Jul 2, 2010)

The Hardin, 7300 BC
Second Picture, it's the large barbed tan colored point. Below it are also some very collectable points. The one with the bulbous stem is a Boggy Branch. I named the type in 1987 after seeing many at shows and having Ralph Allen of Montgomery ask me to give the form a name. Named after Boggy Branch in Henry Co. Al.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2010)

The only verified obsidian points I`ve ever heard of bein` found east of the Missisippi, is around the Hopewell complex in the Ohio area. And that particular stone came from what is now known as Yellowstone National Park. Obsidian can be traced back to the source.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 3, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> OK, I spend alot of time outside as well, but I have never even seen one of those. Tnought by now i would have found at least one.I have even found 4 leaf clovers, but no arrow head. So where do I look?



I have found most of mine in freshly plowed fields. Also near creeks and rivers. This recent one was found behind my house while cuttin' some weeds. Saw a faint outline in the red clay. I don't have near the collection that summersw has but I have found quite a few and have made shadow boxes with them for both my boys and have them scattered here and there around the house. Have given some away.


----------



## work2play (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks for the peek


----------



## Jason059 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am amazed at your collection. From looking here on GON, I have found that people can produce nearly perfect blades and points from flint, chert and coral. What surprises me is the quality of your quartz points and the skill (and a little luck) necessary to make them! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Summersw (Jul 6, 2010)

Jason059 said:


> I am amazed at your collection. From looking here on GON, I have found that people can produce nearly perfect blades and points from flint, chert and coral. What surprises me is the quality of your quartz points and the skill (and a little luck) necessary to make them! Thanks for sharing!



Well If you read the post these are all found arrowheads by people in my family. I would give anything if I could make something that would at least look like a triangle shape from a raw piece of rock. Maybe one day I will get with someone from here on GON and get a few lessons in knapping flint. I guess the Indians had better things to do than play video games like the kids today. Instead they learned a real art.


----------



## Jason059 (Jul 7, 2010)

I met a man during the course of an investigation who routinely makes arrowheads and other tools as a hobby. David was one of the nicest people that I have ever had the good fortune to meet, and I was left with the impression that the "knap-ins," times where several people who do that get together at someone's house and hang out while making these things, are extremely wholesome and family friendly. (A much needed and refreshing break from an otherwise corrupted and untrustworthy world!) If I had the time, I would definitely take up this hobby!


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (Jul 7, 2010)

thats awesome.


----------



## anykey (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey man, nice meeting you last night. It gives us old guys hope to see that there are some real young gentleman coming along.

My daughter is still talking about the invitation you extended. We may just show up down there....


----------



## diamondback (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a friend that found a obsidian point that looked just like that long skinny one close to moultie Ga.he thought someone was just messin with him and threw it in the field for someone to find.better get those things seperated and protected.used to keep mine in a box till i dropped it and dinged up some of my best.


----------



## Son (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm wondering if ya'll are not confusing the block cobble chert for obsidian. It was used to make points in Ga, Al, Tn and probably Ky too. At least that's where I've seen em found. I have one from NC and several from Al. And it does look much like obsidian.


----------



## Summersw (Aug 12, 2010)

anykey said:


> Hey man, nice meeting you last night. It gives us old guys hope to see that there are some real young gentleman coming along.
> 
> My daughter is still talking about the invitation you extended. We may just show up down there....[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## Summersw (Aug 12, 2010)

diamondback said:


> I have a friend that found a obsidian point that looked just like that long skinny one close to moultie Ga.he thought someone was just messin with him and threw it in the field for someone to find.better get those things seperated and protected.used to keep mine in a box till i dropped it and dinged up some of my best.



Man I know what you mean! I used to keep mine in old cigar boxes. This drawer seemed a little better place for them!

And the jury is out on the long skinny one for me. It looks like it was cut by something other than the hands of an Indian. I have never bought an arrowhead in my life except an el cheapo one that was made out of jasper and looked nice. I do not even know how it got in there unless my uncle gave it to me. The other black obsidian ones were found on his land for sure. And a long time ago....If you look at the pictures of the small bird points you will see a half that he found also. I think it is strange to know that volcanic glass from so far away could wind up around here.

Good luck with your collection and your hunting!


----------



## Summersw (Aug 12, 2010)

Son said:


> I'm wondering if ya'll are not confusing the block cobble chert for obsidian. It was used to make points in Ga, Al, Tn and probably Ky too. At least that's where I've seen em found. I have one from NC and several from Al. And it does look much like obsidian.



I am guessing that the black cobble chert one is the one just underneath the big tomahawk?!?!?!

And the Obsidian ones are the ones in with the quartz bird points?!?!

Please let me know! Gotta keep these things straight!


----------



## Dawg Tired (Aug 12, 2010)

That is Correct!! What an Awsome Collection ya got there! They Really Do Like The Rest Of These Guys Were Saying Need Seperated!!!


----------



## runswithbeer (Aug 13, 2010)

sweet collection,  i've seen the black chert come from jenkins county, dont know if it was traded in or what, dont know of any outcropping anywhere close


----------



## msting22 (Aug 17, 2010)

Very cool.


----------

